# Subwoofer and understand Hz...



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I may have asked this in the past, so sorry if this is a repost, but I'm having the hardest time looking for a sub for my theater. I just watched Iron Man the other night on bluray and there were a couple scenes with explosions, and I did not even hear the start of the explosion because the sound was too low for my speakers to pick up.

I have to sony towers in the front that have 2 6.5" subs in them, but obviously low hits cannot be read. However, they do sound quite amazing for other bass hits. 

Anyway, my question is, what is a good Hz range for a sub? And I'm talking affordable subs. lol This is my first theater, my wife and I don't plan to be at this house for more than 5 years...God willing...so I'm looking for a sub in the $150-$200 range. I can build one if I want too.

But I found a Sony that kind of matches the rest of my speakers for $130. Its rated (I think) at 160 watts RMS, 20-200Hz. It's this range of Hz that I do not understand. What should I be looking for?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For a budget sub, I would only expect response down to somewhere between 20-30hz. The sub bass regions that an active sub operates in is 0-80hz traditionally. For the price your looking at, the Sony sounds spec'd ok, and I'm sure it will do you ok, but I'm sure a couple other members will offer some other suggestions of good subs available in your area too. 

Personally, I think you should look at something like the SVS SB12+, it will be a nice addition to your system if your willing to spend on it or the PB10, sorry couldnt help it


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A couple of questions for you, how big is your HT room and what is the model number of the Sony sub?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I think he means the towers have 6.5 inch woofers in them. :R

For the money you mentioned the Dayton subwoffer is a great band for the buck. It will pick up most of the bottom end you are missing. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

I suggest increasing your budget a bit and pick up the SVS that moonfly recommend. 

Matt


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

mdrake said:


> I suggest increasing your budget a bit and pick up the SVS that moonfly recommend.
> 
> Matt


Please dont take offence at this comment, as it certainly isnt meant so, but I think that your movie reviewing will also benefit from investing a little more in your sub, and the SVS models are fantastic budget options :yes: Seriously, please consider checking out the PB10, if only just out of interest :T 

BTW, someone has an SDX15 in a sealed box or sale in the classifieds, which should be an excellent sub, but it looks as though it requires amplification, which will probably push it out of your budget. If however, the PB10 catches your eye, and you decide you could stretch your budget, its another possible option.

If your budget is fixed, my recommendation is to check out the sales area to get the most for your budget.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike, my HT is 13x18 roughly.

The speakers I have now are all Sony, I'm kind of a stickler of everything looking the same, but I don't mind having different brands.

Sony SS-B1000 - Surrounds & Rear (7.1 Surround)
Sony SS-CN5000 - Center
Sony SS-F6000 - Front

The Sub I am looking at is a Sony SA-W3000.

And I don't take any offense to that statement. I understand that you are just recommending a great product. However, since this is my "starter" HT, I'm not looking to spend more on my sub than I spent on 7 speakers. lol Not yet, maybe the next HT, I'll definitely be looking at more higher end stuff.

But for now, I'm looking for as good as I can get for $200 or less.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> so I'm looking for a sub in the $150-$200 range. I can build one if I want too.


The Sony SA-W3000 would probably be the best value for your money in a commercial sub

OR

You can make the Sony run and hide by buying a 240 watt plate amp:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-804

and a 4" flared port"

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=268-352

Build a 5 cu. ft box, I give you a Adire Audio 12" Shiva for free, you pay the shipping. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...l-discussion/19949-adire-audio-shiva-2-a.html

It's your choice.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> It's your choice.


I wouldnt even consider that a choice :bigsmile:

Top offer Mike :clap:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the Shiva idea.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Offer definitely accepted! 

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow mike!! You the man!!! :T

Matt


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

" The sub bass regions that an active sub operates in is 0-80hz traditionally. "

Ahem, 1 to 80hz... lol


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

But I doubt most any subs truly operate much lower than 10hz and they're well built designs


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

celica_pete21 said:


> Offer definitely accepted!
> 
> Thanks Mike!!!


You're welcome. I'll let you know what the shipping is as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason_Nolan said:


> " The sub bass regions that an active sub operates in is 0-80hz traditionally. "
> 
> Ahem, 1 to 80hz... lol


Actually, while I'm at work, my sub is happily playing 0 hertz. It seems to be quite good at it too.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Jason_Nolan said:


> " The sub bass regions that an active sub operates in is 0-80hz traditionally. "
> 
> Ahem, 1 to 80hz... lol





DougMac said:


> Actually, while I'm at work, my sub is happily playing 0 hertz. It seems to be quite good at it too.


My sub is so good, it can play 0hz without any measurable distortion, at any level


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I had to sell my fantastical 3 x 18" 4000 watt DIY sub which was capable of -10 Hz at 90 dB with no distortion. On heavy passages of extreme negative frequencies it would actually pull objects toward the drivers. No lie, yeah. :laugh:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jackfish said:


> I had to sell my fantastical 3 x 18" 4000 watt DIY sub which was capable of -10 Hz at 90 dB with no distortion. On heavy passages of extreme negative frequencies it would actually pull objects toward the drivers. No lie, yeah. :laugh:


Great they can also be used as giant Hoovers


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hopefully someone checks this still, even though this is kind of off topic (sort of), I'm trying to design my sub enclosure. With this 12" sub Mike P hooked me up with, and if I got a 240 watt amp, what size of box would you recommend? 

How about ports?

What I'm designing now is a 2' w x 2' t x 1'6" d. Is that big enough? How many ports would you recommend? I'd like to do 3 ports, but I don't know if I'd lose too much putting in that many ports.

Sorry for the noob question, subs are kind of a whole different language to me. lol


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

5 cu.ft. net volume would get you the most output from this sub and amp combination.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay. If I make it 20" wide then that gives me 5 cu ft. What about porting though? Would 3" ports be too much? If not, what diameter of ports would be alright if I use 3 of them?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

One 4" flared port 15" long is all you would need for the setup. If you want to use three ports, three 2.5" ports 19" long each would tune the box to 20 hz. 

You add the displacement of the sub, ports and bracing to the net volume to get the total internal volume needed. 24" x 24" x 20" would be close enough.


----------

